# 55 Gallon Low Tech



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice job! The tank looks good.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks! 

I would like to hear some critiques because this is my second month into this and I'm very interested in hearing responses. 

I plan on removing some of the rocks in the middle and placing the driftwood that is currently floating.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Could you brighten the photos a bit in Photoshop or similar so we can see a little better?


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Brighter...

At the base of this piece of wood there is trident java and on either side three types of crypts with dwarf sag in front and needle leaf in the rear amazon sword also on the far right


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

blue -amazon sword
red-crypt
yellow -java


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

couple of the inhabitants. one my snail has laid a clutch:smile:


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*updated photo*

added chinesis and I expect african water fern and some lace java in the mail tomorrow:icon_cool


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*Update*

Added wisteria and Limnophila aromatica

Changed out smaller HOB for Eheim 2217 and it makes a huge difference!

Changed lighting to Coralife 48" T5ho


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*new pics*

new pics


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

I really like the layout but your cichlids are going to keep you busy with their excavating. It also looked like one of those cichlids was a mbuna which notoriously are hard on plants due to their vegetarian nature.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Idrankwhat said:


> I really like the layout but your cichlids are going to keep you busy with their excavating. It also looked like one of those cichlids was a mbuna which notoriously are hard on plants due to their vegetarian nature.


They really don't. I have had to change my layout to accommodate them for sure, but after a few months I don't replant uprooted things very often.


----------



## Amstar (Mar 31, 2013)

what type of light is it? A T5HO 2 or 4 bulb light? Total Wattage??

tx


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

2 t5ho


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*updated pictures*

still growing


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh how your tank has changed. Its funny seeing the first pics compared to now


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*updated pictures*

updated pictures


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*updated photo*

here is tank as of today


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*Need Advice*

So I still really enjoy my 55g tank, but I am looking for some specific advice on some of the problems and shortcomings that I have encountered.I guess the biggest thing is substrate. I used less substrate than I should have. I plan on adding another bag.The fish did dig a lot, but only in certain areas of the tank substrate is regularly rising on the plants. I have combated this by allowing the fish to dig in two areas of the tank and only tending plants in the "drop zone" of the substrate the diggers eject. I think that by adding another bag I will be able to build up the planted areas to height that suits the diggers.
Also I am frustrated by java moss's inability to attach it self to wood. Mine grows a lot, but drifts around in clumps instead of clinging and spreading along the surface of the wood.The stuff drifts around and lands in places that disrupt the aesthetic.
My Limnophila aromatica grows, but stays a pale green until it reaches the surface and turns dark purple. This is nice, but I want them a few inches away from the surface to avoid being propelled forward by the spray bar. I would appreciate tips on how to properly prune this plant because I am not happy with my uninformed attempts.


----------



## Tankaddiction (Aug 17, 2013)

I like your tank! I tried to put plants in my cichlids tank, but I have an orange freshwater Australian lobster, and he kept eating them...thus I have to settle for only 4 planted tanks...lol (one is not started yet).

Anyway, not a critique, just an idea...you might like lace rock. I see your moss attached to the wood...lace rock would make some kewl moss covered caves! And water wisteria would be an easy plant for the background plants and the really lower nitrate levels well. Just an idea that may or may not work for you.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll have to think about the lace rock. I have water wisteria in the tank it grows poorly rooted, but grows fast floating and requires tons of trimming to keep it from shading out the plants. Thanks so much for your input!:thumbsup:


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else have input?


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Are you tying down the moss? If not I would spread the moss out as much as possible. Even if its bare on some parts. Then wrap with some fishing line or thread. Moss will usually grow under any parameters. To speed up growing just add some co2


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

andrewq said:


> Are you tying down the moss? If not I would spread the moss out as much as possible. Even if its bare on some parts. Then wrap with some fishing line or thread. Moss will usually grow under any parameters. To speed up growing just add some co2


It grows great and I have had it tied... It does stick, but I will have huge clumps drifting:icon_sad: and only a tiny strand will actually attach. I suppose the fish disturb it too much.


----------



## Tankaddiction (Aug 17, 2013)

My wisteria grows like a weed! I've never tried it floating...it is definitely a nitrate killer too. Good luck!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice tank! just wondering how your dwarf sag is doing? I have a low tech tank and I wanted to get a foreground plant but I dont think I have enough light though.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Nice tank! just wondering how your dwarf sag is doing? I have a low tech tank and I wanted to get a foreground plant but I dont think I have enough light though.


Mine is growing and slowly spreading. It does not grow very tall in my tank and does spread "like a weed" as most ppl say it grows in their tanks, but I only use liquid Co2...I feel like I might try to move to injecting CO2 soon.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Pardon my noobish question, but what is the species name (or common name) for that lovely spotted blue-green cichlid? Is that a severum?


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Pardon my noobish question, but what is the species name (or common name) for that lovely spotted blue-green cichlid? Is that a severum?


It's a Jack Dempsey. They are not recommended for planted tanks.


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

very nice low tech tank that is growing in to a high tech tank looking good


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

tricken said:


> very nice low tech tank that is growing in to a high tech tank looking good


Thanks!
I am still very wary of taking on CO2.... Seems like a lot of trouble and cost...


----------

